# ابحث عن كتب وفيديوهات او مشاريع عن (well stimulation by acid& hydraulic



## بوحورية (27 فبراير 2008)

ابحث عن كتب وفيديوهات او مشاريع عن (well stimulation by acid& hydraulic 
fracture​


----------



## فيصل الطائي (28 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز انا اعمل في هذا الاختصاص في شركة نفط الجنوب بالبصرة و انشاء الله احظرلك فد شي يفيدك بهذا الخصوص و انطيك اياه بس ياريت لو تكتبلي انت لاي غرض تريد هذا الشي هل الغرض لاطروحة او رسالة ماجستير ام دراسة اولية و الله الموفق


----------



## محمد الخثعمي (2 مارس 2008)

كل ماتطلب موجود في الشيرينق حقي العنوان موجود في توقيعي


----------



## بوحورية (3 مارس 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله في امثالك علي هذه المعلومات....................................... وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ماهرالهذال (10 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم : الاخوة الاعزاء انا ايضا بامس الحاجة لما طلبه صديقنا ( اعاش الابار ) وذلك لعملي في هذا المجال . ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات عنه .
فيصل الطائي ممكن نكون اصدقاء فانا في نفس مجال عملك وشكرا لجهودك اخي .


----------



## ماهرالهذال (10 مارس 2008)

انا ماافهمت مشاركة الاخ عثمان شو الموقع هذا؟؟؟؟ ممكن توضح


----------



## ماهرالهذال (10 مارس 2008)

انا ماافهمت مشاركة الاخ محمد شو الموقع هذا؟؟؟؟ ممكن توضح


----------



## رضا وهبه (20 مارس 2008)

شكرا جدا الله يكرمك


----------



## فيصل الطائي (26 يوليو 2008)

*اخي ماهر الهذال*

اخي ماهر الهذال اهلا و سهلا بيك و اعتذر على تاخر الرد لاني لم ارى المشاركة الا قبل قليل


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

ياريت نتواصل و لو حد عنده حاجه يضيفها


----------

